# Take care when booking with DFDS ferrys



## thesnail

Watch when you book with DFDS on the net. 

We booked but when we got to Dover we were told at the check in that as our van was over 2.4m high we would have to pay a surcharge. 

My wife was adamant that when she filled in the form on line she had stated that we were over the dreaded 2.4m still it was there in black and white on the booking form. 

More surprises when we got to the ticket office (expecting to pay a few quid extra for the height difference) a very sour and unpleasant lady informed us that we now had to pay for a new ticket, costing double the one we had already paid for,but out of the kindness of her heart she would use the money already paid as part payment of the new ticket. 

There seemed to be several other people having to pay for upgrades on their tickets. 

Once on board we started talking to another couple who told us of their grief at the hands of DFDS, 

They had not sent an email confirming their booking and had spent some three hours sorting out their problems. 

On their arrival at the port they were also charged extra. 

They had spoken to DFDS and were told that when booking on line you had to be careful, if you left the booking form and then went back in some of the settings can change!!!!! 

I have e mailed DFDS with my comments on their service but up to now no reply. 

Now for the good news for our return journey we booked with Myferrylink.com (Sea France) got a return fare slightly cheaper, needed to change the booking to an earlier sailing phoned up Colin very helpful, cost £10 to change the booking, got to the port early, the helpful lady in the caisse phoned the ferry and we were put on the eearliersailing, 

So it aallbegs the question do DFDS want my custom I know who I will be booking with next time. 

Bryan


----------



## gj1023

I have used Dover / Dunkirk (DFDS/ Norfolk line) for last few years on my twice yearly tobacco run , as they were the cheapest. 

Now I just have my van I found recently, myferrylink cheaper and used them instead. For my Symbol it was £43 against £83 return, dearer than when I had a car because of the height. 

Gary


----------



## tonyt

I've used that crossing numerous times and maybe have got a little too casual about care when booking.

I arrived at Dunkerque Monday evening for the 6pm crossing (booked via an iffy campsite wifi), to be told - "but you were booked on the 6am crossing"     

Nice young lady changed the booking, no charge, just a few stern words to be more careful next time.

That's a good example of why I choose that route.


----------



## listerdiesel

When we book with Stena Line we normally pay the extra £10 each way for Flexi-Fare, that allows you modifications and cancellations with refunds (Scaled amounts as you get closer to the sailing date)

Pity they don't do the Channel run.

Peter


----------



## dragabed

we had the same problem with dfds but they didnt make any extra charge 
when we arrived at dover they sent us to a porta cabin where a guy came out stretched his arm in the air and said we were over 2.4 
i said i know that and put it on the booking form
but because we had a pet i had to ring up and i confirmed it with an email as the on line booking would not take the pet into consideration.
it seems to be there e.booking system is at fault as it reverts to default if you come out of the booking process and then go back in for some reason


----------



## lifestyle

Done the same the first time we used them,but corrected when they sent me the email.
I think the confusion is here when you book
vehicle < 2.4 = under
Vehicle > 2.4 = over
Not very clear is it.

Les


----------



## tonka

lifestyle said:


> Done the same the first time we used them,but corrected when they sent me the email.
> I think the confusion is here when you book
> vehicle < 2.4 = under
> Vehicle > 2.4 = over
> Not very clear is it.
> 
> Les


I would, at this point, like to thank my maths teacher from the early 70's. Miss Hiscock.... The above is very clear to me...  
At least something stuck but dont ask me about Pi.... Unless it's apple.. :lol:


----------



## autostratus

tonyt said:


> I've used that crossing numerous times and maybe have got a little too casual about care when booking.
> 
> I arrived at Dunkerque Monday evening for the 6pm crossing (booked via an iffy campsite wifi), to be told - "but you were booked on the 6am crossing"
> 
> Nice young lady changed the booking, no charge, just a few stern words to be more careful next time.
> 
> That's a good example of why I choose that route.


Lucky you although to be fair we've always found the book-in staff in Dunkerque to be much more considerate than their counterparts in Dover.

This year we were lucky in Dover as we arrived at the port 2 hours early on the offchance we would get on the 18.00 rather than the 20.00 we had booked.
Surprise, surprise we were told no problem and go straight down to your line.
On other occasions we have had to go through the check-in booth and go to the office were we have had all sorts of hassle before allowing us through.

This week we have needed to amend our sailing from 16.01 Sat. 29/12 to 20.01 Fri. 28/12 to get home a day earlier than planned.
I emailed as I have done on numerous previous occasions but this time was told ok but ring the office and pay £20
I ended up paying it but was not happy.

I had used the NEC11 code when booking but I have now been told that you can only amend without charge up to 20(?) June.

We normally book 3 return sailings in October using the NEC code but this year for 2013 I will book 2 sailings to Dunkerque, April and June leaving the 3rd return, September till later and check the various ticket sites.

PS Just to add that when we checked last Sunday to ensure there was space on the Fri 20.01 crossing it was priced at £39.00.
On Monday morning when I rang to pay I checked the website again beforehand and the price had gone up to £59.00.


----------



## tonyt

autostratus said:


> This year we were lucky in Dover as we arrived at the port 2 hours early on the offchance we would get on the 18.00 rather than the 20.00 we had booked.
> Surprise, surprise we were told no problem and go straight down to your line..


No surprise - that's in the booking conditions - you are entitled to go on a crossing immediately before or after the one booked - assuming space.


----------



## autostratus

tonyt said:


> autostratus said:
> 
> 
> 
> This year we were lucky in Dover as we arrived at the port 2 hours early on the offchance we would get on the 18.00 rather than the 20.00 we had booked.
> Surprise, surprise we were told no problem and go straight down to your line..
> 
> 
> 
> No surprise - that's in the booking conditions - you are entitled to go on a crossing immediately before or after the one booked - assuming space.
Click to expand...

That's not been our previous experience.
Maybe has something to do with NorfolkLine now being part of DFDS.


----------



## ThursdaysChild

Really sorry to hear of difficulties with DFDS, as we have had nothing but satisfaction from them ( and Norfolkline before ) for the last four years. The boats are relatively new, in good order, spacious and prompt. Going to Dunkerque rather than Calais is only a disadvantage if you are heading West; otherwise it's even-stevens.
Only in the last year has there been a requirement to make amendments to the NEC-code bookings before the end of June, and that was clearly stated in confirmation emails. Not unreasonable, I would have thought, for DFDS to know the score before the onset of the peak season or to make a charge for changing things later.
Don't forget - go to the NEC next month, get the code, go home and book online and unless DFDS have made any suicidal changes, I'll put money on the best cross-channel fares available. Last year 3m high and 8m long was £44 return.
We'll be sticking with DFDS for 2013.


----------



## blondel

Really?? £44. Ours was £48 for under 7 metres and under 3 metres I was robbed of £4 8O 

We also got a code (from here) from the January/February show so got another one for next month for £48.

Unfortunately we will actually be away for the NEC so rather hoping to get the code from the forums if we can find some internet access wherever we are. :wink:


----------



## tonyt

I've just been looking at prices for Dover - Calais/Dunkerque for early October and they're coming out at +£150 DFDS and +£109 P&O.

I don't like those numbers


----------



## thesnail

*care in booking*

As I say be careful booking with DFS,or use myferrylink.

I have been in touch with myferry link inquiring about the possibility of them reinstating their Carnet system where you pre paid for a number of crossings and you could then turn up at any time and they guaranteed to get you on the current sailing or the next one.

Bryan


----------



## charlieivan

We always book DFDS Dover/ Calais or Dover / Dunkirk via caravan club. This year it is £29 each way and you can check all details are correct with confirmation e-mail sent out.


----------



## tonyt

charlieivan said:


> We always book DFDS Dover/ Calais or Dover / Dunkirk via caravan club. This year it is £29 each way and you can check all details are correct with confirmation e-mail sent out.


Not for October it's not.


----------



## Seeker

I can not understand the height surcharges. We've been on many ferries and never got anywhere near any ceiling or overhead gantry in our 3.1m high van. There's usually 10ft or more to spare. Why charge extra for height?

H


----------



## tonyt

Seeker said:


> I can not understand the height surcharges. We've been on many ferries and never got anywhere near any ceiling or overhead gantry in our 3.1m high van. There's usually 10ft or more to spare. Why charge extra for height?
> 
> H


It's all about whether or not you can get onto the car deck (reduced height) or if you have to go onto the truck deck (enough headroom to take the tallest truck).
The max headroom on most car deck ramps is 2.4m.


----------



## thesnail

*extra height!!!*

I don,t think it has anything to do with the extra height, we were on a half empty ferry among lorries and cars.

I believe it is just DFDS's way of making money, which may well now backfire on them.
:evil:

I say again that we were not the only passengers to fall foul of this con

Bryan


----------



## lifestyle

tonka said:


> lifestyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Done the same the first time we used them,but corrected when they sent me the email.
> I think the confusion is here when you book
> vehicle < 2.4 = under
> Vehicle > 2.4 = over
> Not very clear is it.
> 
> Les
> 
> 
> 
> I would, at this point, like to thank my maths teacher from the early 70's. Miss Hiscock.... The above is very clear to me...
> At least something stuck but dont ask me about Pi.... Unless it's apple.. :lol:
Click to expand...

Tonka,i bet Miss Hiscock had your attention most of the day :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## charlieivan

tonyt said:


> charlieivan said:
> 
> 
> 
> We always book DFDS Dover/ Calais or Dover / Dunkirk via caravan club. This year it is £29 each way and you can check all details are correct with confirmation e-mail sent out.
> 
> 
> 
> Not for October it's not.
Click to expand...

Our return is 21 Oct and is definitely £29!!!!


----------



## dally1

Same here, out this Saturday and back in a fortnight, £29 each way.


----------



## tonyt

dally1 said:


> Same here, out this Saturday and back in a fortnight, £29 each way.


Can I asked when you booked these?

Looking at Oct prices now they are +£70 each way.

I just wonder how far ahead the prices rocket to what they are now.

I too have had £29 each way tickets in the past and was amazed when I went to book an October crossing the other day and saw these prices.


----------



## charlieivan

tonyt said:


> dally1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Same here, out this Saturday and back in a fortnight, £29 each way.
> 
> 
> 
> Can I asked when you booked these?
Click to expand...

Through caravan club either by web or phone. They published a large flier earlier this year advertising it. Last year it was £27 each way, restricted to Sunday travelling but this year almost unlimited times. Someone on here may be able to post the relevant flier. Unfortunately ours is at home and we are in France.


----------



## teemyob

*myferrylink*

We did a quote for myferrylink and got

2.4m High 5.5m long Minibus £35 one way 8 passengers
3.2m High 8.4m long Motorhome £35 one way 8 passengers

Seems good enough to me

I wish them well.

TM


----------



## listerdiesel

*Re: extra height!!!*



thesnail said:


> I don,t think it has anything to do with the extra height, we were on a half empty ferry among lorries and cars.
> 
> I believe it is just DFDS's way of making money, which may well now backfire on them.
> :evil:
> 
> I say again that we were not the only passengers to fall foul of this con
> 
> Bryan


It is based on you having to use the lorry decks, nothing else.

The fees have to be based on whether or not a truck could use the space if you weren't there, it really is as simple as that, and as far as I know it's the same for all ferry operators who take cars and trucks, including Stena Line who we use regularly.

If the truck deck ends up half empty, that's a pain for them but it could have been full, your space was reserved for you.

We take our trailer and Discovery onto the trucks deck as we are overheight on the Discovery and the trailer, but we usually end up loading last but unloading first.

Peter


----------



## eddievanbitz

*Re: extra height!!!*



thesnail said:


> I don,t think it has anything to do with the extra height, we were on a half empty ferry among lorries and cars.
> 
> I believe it is just DFDS's way of making money, which may well now backfire on them.
> :evil:
> 
> I say again that we were not the only passengers to fall foul of this con
> 
> Bryan


I don't, I suspect that when it is convenient they just mix stuff up, but when busy they have to load vehicles to maximize space and logically the space for taller vehicles would be at a premium so you have to pay more.

As for making money, many forget that all business's operate solely for making money. The same as people go to work for money.

How many would be happy if they turned up for their ferry and were told "Nah, were only quarter full so we're not going to bother"

We booked a thirty foot RV towing a car for the end of July and paid DFDS £150 returning in August. We arrived and told them that we had bought a new van which was 32' and hadn't brought the car. No problems at all.

On the way back our travelling companions had a problem and we arrived midday for a 10 O'clock ferry 

No drama or hassle they simply put is on the 16:00 ferry and made a charge of about £20 which seemed very fair at the height of the season.

I would happily recommend them to be honest.


----------



## 113016

I also have always found DFDS or the old name Norfolkline to be very at low prices.
Regarding the original post. I have never failed to see the box that you need to change for high vehicles and I don't mean to offend, but it is the customers mistake and not DFDS if the wrong height vehicle is booked. 
It is quite well known, both to ferry companies and owners that our M/Hs are usually high vehicles.
At the end of the day, it is the customers mistake and not the ferry companies.

On another tack. How many M/Hers book on at a smaller length than the vehicles actually are? Quite a few I think! Now imagine if the ferry was rammed full with many over length vehicles and you turn up for your booking an are last to board. The ship is full and no room for you! The same goes for over height vehicles, as not all ferry spaces can accommodate high vehicles.
I have read many times in the magazines about low prices for under 6 metre. With cycle rack my present van is just under 8 metre and my previous van was 7.25 metre. Last year for day time sailings we paid well under £60 return and this year for Saturday day time sailings, one very high season, we paid £69 return. Both were booked at the correct length.
I can't see the need to keep or book at under 6 metre, maybe at over 8 metre things could change.


----------



## thesnail

*Ripped off once*

All goes to show you pays your money and takes your choice, I can only state my personal experience.

I have always gone by our trading ethic when we kept our pub, we stated that "we have sold you this meal but we are more interested in selling you the next one"

Unlike a lot of companies now days, We've had your money now P****
orf there will be another mug along any minute

Rant over (for now)

bryan


----------



## 113016

I have not been on the DFDS web site for a little while and I can't remember if there is one, but may be they should or could have a reminder somewhere before the click to pay?


----------



## xgx

Came back yesterday, two days early... couldn't find the ticket office so rolled up to check-in... no charge and on to the next available ferry.

The trip was booked earlier in the year (show code) and amended twice before 30th June ...£48 return 3m high, 7.5m long.

Excellent service from DFDS on each occasion they were helpful and friendly... I'll compare prices for 2013 trips but if there's only a couple of quid in it I'll be on DFDS :wink:


----------



## thesnail

*Still no reply from DFDS*

Despite repeated emails to DFES to complain all I am getting is the dreaded automated reply.

Maybe they are just waiting for me to go away, or are hoping the problem will die a natural death.

I wonder if I can get hold of the MD's address it will give me something to do in the long Winter evenings.

Bryan :twisted:


----------



## Stanner

xgx said:


> Came back yesterday, two days early... couldn't find the ticket office so rolled up to check-in... no charge and on to the next available ferry.
> 
> The trip was booked earlier in the year (show code) and amended twice before 30th June ...£48 return 3m high, 7.5m long.
> 
> Excellent service from DFDS on each occasion they were helpful and friendly... I'll compare prices for 2013 trips but if there's only a couple of quid in it I'll be on DFDS :wink:


Was booked for Monday 12:01 but arrived back in Dunkerque on Sunday afternoon so thought we'd see if we could get earlier crossing.

Went to terminal building and spoke to "Jessica" in Dover CC via the free phones. She explained her system was down and although she could check our reservation she couldn't change it. She did however say that we could travel at no extra cost on the 22:00 and just to go to the desk and say she had said we could have our booking changed to the 22:00.

Guy behind the desk didn't even quibble and just rebooked us as requested. That gave us plenty of time to cook a meal before queuing up to check in at 20:00.

Just ask nicely and it usually (not always) works.


----------



## rogerblack

*Re: Still no reply from DFDS*



thesnail said:


> Despite repeated emails to DFES to complain all I am getting is the dreaded automated reply.
> 
> Maybe they are just waiting for me to go away, or are hoping the problem will die a natural death.
> 
> I wonder if I can get hold of the MD's address it will give me something to do in the long Winter evenings.
> 
> Bryan :twisted:


MD's name and e-mail address as of March 2012 is on here:

http://www.ceoemail.com/

Hope this helps.

PS Have posted this link on MHF before and been moaned at as some contacts were not up to date. Please note, it's not my website, just one I've used successfully in the past and offer in the spirit of helpfulness. If any of you know of contacts that have changed, let the site know to update it and hence help others, rather than moaning at me :roll:


----------



## thesnail

*thanks for the list*

Thanks Roger for that it, looks a very useful tool in the battle with corporate bodies who just ignore the small bods like me.

Bryan


----------



## thesnail

*Up date on DFDS*

So I emailed John Crummie the MD of DFDS (I wondered about the surname ) and guess what? another automated reply, when I did manage to make contact it was with a Debra Mc Knight (PA UK Passenger Director )

Seems that I was now complaining to the Newcastle office who only deal with Amsterdam sailings and am now being transferred to the Dover office,

Guess where I started out!!!!!! :evil:

Am I getting the great British run around, waiting for me to give up exhausted.

Bryan


----------



## Penquin

Thanks from me too Roger - I am sure that is a very useful link for all of us to be aware of.

Dave


----------



## Motorama

We had a problem once with DFDS and emailed customerservices at the Dover office. Got sorted out fairly straight away. Always use them to go to France.


----------



## Motorama

We've found you have to be careful when putting the details in the booking engine and to check the confirmation email properly too. Much easier to sort out problems in advance than at the port. They will let you go on a sailing either side of the one you've booked without paying more but if you're going to be really late then phone the call centre and you'll save money. The port always charge more!


----------



## Mrplodd

A common "fault" with on-line booking forms (and others!) is that when you fill details in on a "drop down" menu you need to click OUT of that box BEFORE doing anything else

If you just use the scroll wheel to move the form up or down THE CONTENTS OF THE DROP DOWN ALSO SCROLL !!! I have noticed that happens a lot on ferry booking sites.

The answer, as has been stated already, is to check very carefully ALL the information is 100% correct prior to clicking on the "purchase" button.

The other one I allways have trouble with is the < & > signs :roll: One means "less than" and the other "greater than" Can someone give me a surefire method of remembering which is which???

(Its an age thing I know :roll: )

p.s.

Is it me or have Ferry costs for next year gone through the roof?? every one I look at seems to be about double the 2012 price. For example I booked a Dover Calais return earlier in the year for september just gone. £58 thank you Mr DFDS. Checking for next year and it seems to be around £130


----------



## Motorama

Mr Plodd if your not travelling until next year then we always look out for eary booking offers and multi deals. these usually come out before xmas and give good savings.


----------

